

TechShop: Geek Heaven - brett
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/09/techshop-geek-h.html

======
edw519
How about a "techshop" for hackers. I've heard of coworking, but we don't have
any here, so I'll keep hacking alone.

I love my cats, but they're so Web 1.0. Hard to have a reasonable technical
discussion with them.

~~~
iamwil
I assume by hackers here you meant software people--though I usually think of
hackers as being apt at both.

What would you have at a techshop for software? A cluster? Most of the tools
you can get your hands on pretty easily nowadays...so I'm wondering what
you're getting at.

------
run4yourlives
The first thing that pops into my mind is: Profitability?

Those machines are expensive to fix if somebody breaks them. Can $30 day
passes cover the cost?

Other than that, this is an awesome idea.

~~~
alaskamiller
500 year-long membership at $1100 is $550,000 a year. Amortize your equipment
costs (which is what machine shops do) over a 10 year or maybe longer trend
and it's perfectly profitable. Your monthly run cost may just be 20-30,000 a
month.

There are few places open 24 hours here in the Bay and I'm so giddy about this
I already sent in my money.

